# DVD Server aufbauen

## curator

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes vor. 

Meine Heimische DVD Video Sammlung auf einen Fileserver packen, und zwar so, dass ich die jederzeit von diesem Fileserver (lokal oder über LAN) auf anderen Rechnern schauen kann.

Dabei lege ich wert darauf, dass die Videoqualität nicht abnimmt (höchstens minimal) und auf jeden Fall der 5.1 Sound bestehen bleibt.

Schön wäre noch, wenn die Daten notfalls wieder als DVD wiederherstellen kann, sollte eine meiner Orginal DVDs verkratzt sein, weil wenn ich die Daten schon auf Platte schiebe, dann kann man sie ja auch als Backup nutzen.

Daher meine Frage: 

1) Wie kriege ich Daten so auf die Platte, dass Video und Ton erhalten bleiben, und ich es auch abspielen kann?

2) Womit spiele ich es dann ab?

3) Wie kann ich die Files wieder auf DVD brennen?

Danke für alle Tipps,

Alex

P.S. JA, die DVDs sind Orginal DVDs und JA sie gehören mir ganz allein, möchte lediglich etwas mehr komfort haben.

----------

## pablo_supertux

1. Mit media-video/cpdvd kannst du den Inhalt der DVD kopieren (kopieren, nicht auf avi konvertieren oder so). Ich hatte Probleme mit cpdvd, da es nicht alles kopiert hat (kann sein, dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe). Alternativ wäre "mplayer dvd://1" auszuführen, beim Abspielen Pause machen, eine shell aufmachen und mittels 'cp' die Daten auf die Festplatte ziehen.

2. Angenommen du hast eine DVD unter /export/data/filmxyz 

```

mplayer -dvd-device /export/data/filmxyz dvd://1 ....

```

3. diese Frage beantworte ich hier nicht    :Razz: 

----------

## c_m

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 3. diese Frage beantworte ich hier nicht   

 

Dazu kann man aber ohne schläge sagen, dass eine Video DVD eine ganz normale DatenDVD ist. Fertiges Prpjekt gibts z.B. in K3B

Wenn du also die komplette DVD auf platte kopierst musst du lediglich später wieder alles als DatenDVD brennen.

----------

## Keepoer

Hi,

wenn Speicherplatz kein Problem ist, dass mach doch einfach ISOs. Die kannst du dann mounten (sowohl Linux, Win, Mac) und anschauen. So hast du keinen Qualitätsverlust, und das Brennen sollte auch kein Problem sein, genauso wie das Erstellen der ISOs...

MfG

Keep

----------

## curator

Ok, hab da was kopiert, die VOB Files kann ich z.T. mit Mplayer abspielen, bei einigen hab ich deutschliche Fragmente, da scheint also beim kopieren was Fehlgeschlagen zu sein. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, dass der das vernünftig macht (ohne Fehler)

Habe die DVD auf /dvd eigehangen und dann:

```

cpdvd /images/ZIELORDNER

```

Das sind dann VOB, IFO und BUB Files drin

emerge gerade mplayer mit libdvdread, damit ich das mal ordentlich probieren kann.

Noch zur Frage mit dem wieder brennen:

wenn du mir schon nicht sagst wie ich das mache, kannst du mir den wenigstens sagen OB ich es könnte (wie auch immer, eh nur dann nötig, wenn ne DVD kapitt geht)

[edit:]

"Einfach" Daten kopieren geht net, Mplayer spuckst CRC Fehler

----------

## curator

Hallo,

Ok, will es jetzt anders machen:

dvd konvertieren auf die Festplatte mit transcode und dvd::rip als GUI

trotz installation von lame wil ler aber net:

```

[import_dvd.so] tccat -T 2,-1,1 -i "/dvd" -t dvd -d 0 -L | tcdemux -a 0 -x ac3 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -x ac3 -a 0 -d 0 | tcdecode -x ac3 -d 0 -s 1.000000,1.000000,1.000000 -A 1

[import_dvd.so] tccat -T 2,-1,1 -i "/dvd" -t dvd -d 0 | tcdemux -s 0x80 -x mpeg2 -S 0 -M 1 -d 0 | tcextract -t vob -a 0 -x mpeg2 -d 0 | tcdecode -x mpeg2 -d 0 -y yv12

[import_dvd.so] delaying DVD access by 3 second(s)

.tc_memcpy: using sse for memcpy

..tc_memcpy: using sse for memcpy

[decode_mpeg2.c] libmpeg2 acceleration: mmxext[export_xvid4.so] Neither './xvid4.cfg' nor '~/.transcode/xvid4.cfg'

[export_xvid4.so] found. Default settings will be used instead.

Audio: using new version

No Lame support available!

[transcode] warning : (encoder.c) audio export module error: init failed

[transcode] critical: failed to init encoder

```

Was mach ich da falsch?

Danke

----------

## Aldo

Hast du das USE-Flag 'mp3' gesetzt?

Falls nicht: Setzen und transcode neu bauen.

----------

## Genone

Die Originaldaten wirst du in der Regel nicht zurückbrennen können, da gepresste DVDs eine deutlich höhere Kapazität haben als normale DVD Rohlinge.

----------

## curator

Hallo.

Daher habe ich mich nun für transcode entschieden. Werde nun die Qualität nach Augenschein betrachten.

Nachdem ich dsa USE Flag besetzt hatte (Schade über mein Haupt) scheint es zu gehen, er liefert keine Fehlermeldung, jedoch höre ich keinen Ton beim abspielen.

Das mag daran leigen, dass der mplayer meint:

```

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp3 @ 0x85bc5e0]Header missing skipping one byte.

```

Irgendwie macht der keine MP3 oder?

----------

## oscarwild

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Die Originaldaten wirst du in der Regel nicht zurückbrennen können, da gepresste DVDs eine deutlich höhere Kapazität haben als normale DVD Rohlinge.

 

Liegt die höhere Kapazität nicht einfach daran, dass es sich dabei um Dual-Layer DVDs handelt?

@curator: Bzgl. der Qualität kommt es ganz darauf an, was Du vor hast. Für eine Ausgabe auf den (normalen, nicht HDTV) Fernseher genügt in vielen Fällen eine relativ geringe Qualität (z.B. xvid@800KBit/s), um auch am Rechner ein sauberes Bild zu sehen, braucht es aber deutlich mehr.

Ach ja:

 *curator wrote:*   

> P.S. JA, die DVDs sind Orginal DVDs und JA sie gehören mir ganz allein, möchte lediglich etwas mehr komfort haben.

 

Das ist doch völlig egal! Du darfst Dir auch vollkommen legal beliebig viele DVDs zu privaten Zwecken ausleihen (Tipp: z.B. kostenlos aus der Bibliothek) und kopieren, nur dabei keinen Kopierschutz brechen (ob CSS ein solcher ist, darüber scheiden sich die Geister).

----------

## Finswimmer

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja:
> 
>  *curator wrote:*   P.S. JA, die DVDs sind Orginal DVDs und JA sie gehören mir ganz allein, möchte lediglich etwas mehr komfort haben. 
> ...

 

Bist du dir da sicher?

Aber wenn ich sie mir aus der Videothek hole, ist es was anderes?

Tobi

----------

## oscarwild

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bist du dir da sicher?
> 
> Aber wenn ich sie mir aus der Videothek hole, ist es was anderes?

 

Sorry, ich wollte kein off-topic provozieren, andererseits dürfte es viele interessieren. Ggf. sollte man darüber in einem extra Thread diskutieren.

[disclaimer]

IANAL! Das folgende habe ich recherchiert, entbehrt jeder Verbindlichkeit, und stellt keine Rechtsberatung dar. Es ist daher nicht notwendig, mich wegen Terrorverdacht etc. zu erschießen.

[/disclaimer]

Ich bin mir sicher. Wichtig ist, dass es sich um eine "legale Vorlage" handeln muss, oder zumindest dass derjenige, der die Kopie erstellt, nicht wissentlich eine "nicht-legale Vorlage" verwendet (z.B. eine Schwarzpressung; ob man sich bei Tauschbörsen auf mangelnde Kenntnis berufen kann, ist umstritten). Woher allerdings die "legale Vorlage" stammt, und wessen Eigentum sie ist, ist bei Filmen und Musik unerheblich.

Übrigens ist der Besitz illegaler Kopien an sich nicht strafbar, lediglich die Erstellung.

Siehe dazu u.a.: http://www.irights.info/index.php?id=90

Generell empfehle ich aber, jegliche Kopien kommerzieller Filme und Musik (auch Aufnahmen von DVB- oder TV-Karte) verschlüsselt abzulegen, um im Zweifelsfall nicht seine Unschuld beweisen zu müssen.

----------

## curator

Hallo nochmal,

Welche Quali würdet ihr denn für das schauen am PC empfehlen?

Welcher Codec?

Danke

----------

## oscarwild

 *curator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Quali würdet ihr denn für das schauen am PC empfehlen?
> 
> Welcher Codec?
> ...

 

Für PC: ich persönlich empfinde xvid @ 1200 KBit/s als völlig ok.

Und als Containerformat: Matroska, damit lassen sich neben dem Film auch mehrere Audiotracks und auch Untertitel unterbringen  :Smile: 

----------

## holgi1789

 *curator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dabei lege ich wert darauf, dass die Videoqualität nicht abnimmt (höchstens minimal) und auf jeden Fall der 5.1 Sound bestehen bleibt.
> 
> 

 

Wenn Du das auch als Backup nutzen möchtest und genügend Plattenplatz hast, so würde ich nicht direkt Kodieren, sondern im Original belassen. Unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup_a_DVD findest du eine nützliche Übersicht über mögliche Tools. Ich habe insbesondere mit vobcopy und k9copy gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit letzterem kannst du auch (mit Qualitätsverlust) dual layer DVDs auf single-layer shrinken ohne die Menüs zu zerstören; die DVDs können trotzdem mit einem normalen DVD-Player abgespielt werden.  Auch hat das eine Vorschau, so dass man unliebsame Teile wie Ankündigung anderer Filme rausschmeissen kann.

----------

## Genone

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*   Die Originaldaten wirst du in der Regel nicht zurückbrennen können, da gepresste DVDs eine deutlich höhere Kapazität haben als normale DVD Rohlinge. 
> 
> Liegt die höhere Kapazität nicht einfach daran, dass es sich dabei um Dual-Layer DVDs handelt?

 

Möglich, wobei ich mir einbilde auch schon über (einseitige) DVDs mit >=9GB Kapazität gestolpert zu sein.

----------

## firefly

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Die Originaldaten wirst du in der Regel nicht zurückbrennen können, da gepresste DVDs eine deutlich höhere Kapazität haben als normale DVD Rohlinge. 
> 
> Liegt die höhere Kapazität nicht einfach daran, dass es sich dabei um Dual-Layer DVDs handelt? 
> 
> Möglich, wobei ich mir einbilde auch schon über (einseitige) DVDs mit >=9GB Kapazität gestolpert zu sein.

 

verwechselst du nicht gerade 2 schichtig (dual-layer/double-layer) mit zwei seitig?

Die DVD kann zum einen auf einer seite der Scheibe in 2 schichten beschrieben werden. Und da man auch die seite verwenden kann, auf der normalerweise das lable aufgedruckt ist, hat die DVD ne max kapazität von circa 17 GB.

----------

## Masterle

gibt doch auch DvD´s für den Heimgebraucht die nur mit nem Blauen Laser beschrieben werden. Auf diese passt doch auch auf eine Datenschicht einiges mehr an Daten drauf. (Name ist mir gerade entfallen  :Very Happy: )

Mfg

----------

## Genone

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Genone wrote:*    *oscarwild wrote:*    *Genone wrote:*   Die Originaldaten wirst du in der Regel nicht zurückbrennen können, da gepresste DVDs eine deutlich höhere Kapazität haben als normale DVD Rohlinge. 
> 
> Liegt die höhere Kapazität nicht einfach daran, dass es sich dabei um Dual-Layer DVDs handelt? 
> 
> Möglich, wobei ich mir einbilde auch schon über (einseitige) DVDs mit >=9GB Kapazität gestolpert zu sein. 
> ...

 

Nein, der Unterschied ist mir schon klar.

 *Masterle wrote:*   

> gibt doch auch DvD´s für den Heimgebraucht die nur mit nem Blauen Laser beschrieben werden. Auf diese passt doch auch auf eine Datenschicht einiges mehr an Daten drauf. (Name ist mir gerade entfallen ) 

 

Du meinst HD-DVD und/oder Blue Ray discs? Das sind aber keine DVDs mehr im technischen Sinne.

----------

